# ROYAL HYDRAULICS in the I.E.



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL HYDRAULICS:
Location: 708 W. Mill st. Unit F
(between 215 freeway & "G" st.)
San Bernardino, Ca. 92410

Phone Number: (951) 377-2746

Business Hours: Monday - Friday: 10am - 5pm
Saturday: 9am - 2pm

Description: Full Hydraulic Installations, Reinforcements, Air Bags Instulations, Batteries, Hydraulic Rewireing, Impala Restorations,
Fabrications, Rims and Tires. We Carry HOPPO's Full Line Of Hydraulic Parts, and Air Bags. We Also Do Paint and Body 
Work, and Small Insurance Jobs.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Parked in front of the shop


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" getting lifted at our shop


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" Molded rack, and Battery rack. 2 pump whammy, 4 dump, 6 batteries. Ready for paint.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" upper and lower a-arms (BEFORE)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" upper a-arms molded, extended 1 inch, reinforced. and painted. (AFTER)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" lower a-arms molded and painted. (AFTER)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Cadillac upper a-arms (BEFORE)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Cadillac upper a-arms (AFTER). Molded, Extended 2 Inches, and Reinforced.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Magnum door being repaired and repainted. Headlights were also smoked out.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

F150 with damage to the door, fender, and step. No replacement parts. Before and After pictures.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

2006 Acura rsx. Insurance job. Damage to the bumper, light, fender, and door. Only replaced fender and light


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 427361


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work G!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Homie. Anything you need, let me know.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Insurance job, Completed.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" lower trailing arms. (BEFORE)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" lower trailing arms, molded. (AFTER)


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE HOMIES LATIN LUXURY SAY WAS UP SEE GUYS SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMIES LATIN LUXURY SAY WAS UP SEE GUYS SOON!!!!!!!!!


Waass sappaning. Come on through, be glad to hook you guys up.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP PIMP . HOWS EVERYTHING GOING.. SO I TOOK MY COILSN OFF THE ONES THAT U CUT, AND CHROMED THEM. I PUT THEM BACK ON AND NOW IT DNT DUMP LIKE BEFORE U CUT THEM.. SHOULD I JUST TURN THEM AND ILL BE GOOD RIGHT ???


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WADDAP PIMP . HOWS EVERYTHING GOING.. SO I TOOK MY COILSN OFF THE ONES THAT U CUT, AND CHROMED THEM. I PUT THEM BACK ON AND NOW IT DNT DUMP LIKE BEFORE U CUT THEM.. SHOULD I JUST TURN THEM AND ILL BE GOOD RIGHT ???


Yea something is not sitting right. Turn and make sure there sitting right in the pocket. And also make sure the cup is inside the spring. If you can't figure it out bring it by and well take a look at it (no charge).


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

K ILL PROLLY JUST COME BY BECUZ I DNT HAVE THE JACK ANYMORE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

NEXT WEEK LIKE ON TUESDAY G


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea no problem homie. You know where were at.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Yea no problem homie. You know where were at.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

RareClass said:


> TTT


What up RareClass, how's the Crown Town life. Grew up in Corona too. Nothin like El Toraro on third st, or the old school Miguel's on sixth st and the one that sat behind the Travel Lodge motel. Anything you guys need, hydraulic instalations, parts, batteries, give me a call.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" trunk, going to cover up the spare tire tub to give it that smooth look. Then spray the trunk.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

whats up loc, i was wondering if you happen to know what type of exhaust system that tan elco that rolled up when me and my homie were there had?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe it was a flow master. But ill find out and pm you when I do.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I believe it was a flow master. But ill find out and pm you when I do.


theres a certain type & set up though, i think...anyways yea lmk thanks doggy i appreciate it


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> theres a certain type & set up though, i think...anyways yea lmk thanks doggy i appreciate it


CHECK MY YOU TUBE TEMPS WEN I HAD MY TAHOE . I HAD DUEL FLOW EXHAUST . 3 INCH PIPE .. FUCCIN SOUNDED VISCIOUS . IT WAS 3 BILLS BUT IT SOUNDED MEAN


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CHECK MY YOU TUBE TEMPS WEN I HAD MY TAHOE . I HAD DUEL FLOW EXHAUST . 3 INCH PIPE .. FUCCIN SOUNDED VISCIOUS . IT WAS 3 BILLS BUT IT SOUNDED MEAN


fosho let me check that


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IMA POST IT RIGHT NOW.. I THOUGHT I HAD ANOTHER ONE WHEN I WAS SMASHING IT BUT I CANT FIND IT ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WATCH WHOLE VIDEO LIKE AT THE END U CAN HEAR IT RUMBLE, BUT I HAD A DIFF VIDEO WHEN I WAS SMASHING IT DNT THE STREET ONE DAY AND I WAS RATTLING WINDOWS LOL .. I CANT FIND IT THO


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

that bitch sounds good


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

ay doughnuts have you seen that foo with the elco?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Ill call him up in the morning homie. Ill ask him where he got it done cause i need to redo the whole exhaust on my big body too.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" got the trunk all sprayed up. Now its time to install the rack.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" were also making a little center console for the radio, cup holders, and switch panel. He wanted to leave in the original stock radio. It will be wrapped in brown leather to match the dash.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Ill call him up in the morning homie. Ill ask him where he got it done cause i need to redo the whole exhaust on my big body too.


fosho...and ask him how much it ran him so i can compare prices...and if he cant roll with me when i get mine done tell him to text me what exactly he has...951-751-9941


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

We do Lowrider bike frames too. More pictures to come. (BEFORE)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> fosho...and ask him how much it ran him so i can compare prices...and if he cant roll with me when i get mine done tell him to text me what exactly he has...951-751-9941


cool ill let him know


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT FOR RAYMOND AND ROYAL HYDRAULICS BUMP IT UP


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> cool ill let him know


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dnt forget cruise into sunset this sunday


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> dnt forget cruise into sunset this sunday


Foo shoo


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Qvo Royal......


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo Royal......


What's up homie. Anything you need just let me know.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Will do.....


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: great work


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Edwin preping part for paint. Parts are for a c-10 pickup. Truck belongs to Rob, owner of NO LIMIT hot rod parts here in San bernardino. Photos will also be in Street Truckin magazine later this year.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Rene from Groupe c.c. Riverside County Chapter just dropped of his car Feb. 25 2012. (Not Cut)


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Setup to go in. 2 pump, 3 dump, 6 batteries. Solenoid pre-wired. And coil overs ready to go in.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Rack installed.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Zolatone time.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

DONE. Setup installed.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Time for pickup.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

What it do in corona orale!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

More body parts from NO LIMIT to be preped. Tailgate, right side outer skin of the bed, left sidr outer skin of the bed.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM", Front molded suspension put back together.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM", rear suspension put back together. Molded lower trailing arm, adjustable uppers, coil overs with 2 1/2 pre cuts, and powerballs.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" rack, whammy tank, battery rack, and battery hold down just painted and cleared.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

New customer getting lifted. 2 pump, 4 dump, and 8 batteries.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Before.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

After.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Front, Back, Side to Side, and Three Wheel


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"Corona Cream" whammy pump ready to go in. 13 x 7's with matching color spokes.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"Corona Cream" show trunk. More to come. Next to paint the batteries.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Rear end for Groupe c.c. Riverside county chapter with molded power balls.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Customers 50 chevy, setup installed by More Bounce Hydraulics years ago. Going to get top end of pumps rebuilt (leaking), and rewired by ROYAL HYDRAULICS.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

50 chevy, top end getting rebuilt.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

50 chevy complete. Everything rewired and hidden. Plus added two more switches. Pancake, Front, Back, Side to Side.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Next ROYAL HYDRAULICS shop project. 1986 Cutlass Supreme getting total make-over. Paint & body work, motor & trans being pulled to be rebuilt & painted, painted firewall & engine bay, hydraulics to be installed with zolitoned trunk, molded suspension, stress points reinforced, new rims. More pictures to come.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

T T T


----------



## delta 88 riderz (Sep 10, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 500259
> View attachment 500260
> View attachment 500261
> View attachment 500263
> "Corona Cream" show trunk. More to come. Next to paint the batteries.


:thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT LOOKING GOOD RAYMOND


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

What up Classic Style. Looking good homies.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

"CORONA CREAM" full lock up.


----------



## neutryal7 (Jul 16, 2012)

do you still need chains when u got the power ball?


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

No. A lot of people out here don't run chains for three wheel. It really comes down to how you weld your rack setup (weight). The regal "Corona Cream" just has power balls, stock upper trailling arms (molded), and stock lower trailing arms (molded). But it three wheels like a mother fucker when hitting corner streets.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## Napa-Matt (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice work, enjoyed the pics.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Napa-Matt said:


> Nice work, enjoyed the pics.


Thanks homie. More pictures to come. Finally finished this four link on the blazer. Just gotta post up the pictures.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Just bought this was previously lifted but everything been taken out how much to re lift it box and mold the A-arms 2pumps 6batteries


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

$2600 - basic lay-n-play setup, 2 pumps, 4 dumps, 4-6 switches, 6 batteries (centennials 1100s), sprayed trunk, coil overs in rear, springs in front, upper a-arms extended 1 inch (molded and reinforced), upper unbreakable ball joints.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> View attachment 516584
> View attachment 516585
> "CORONA CREAM" full lock up.


nice what size of cylinders


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> nice what size of cylinders


Just 8 inch up front and 10 inch in back. Nothing radical, just lay-n-play. We got a cutlass in the shop we are doing for a customer coming out maybe at the end of the year. Paint, hydraulics, molded suspension and engine bay.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Just 8 inch up front and 10 inch in back. Nothing radical, just lay-n-play. We got a cutlass in the shop we are doing for a customer coming out maybe at the end of the year. Paint, hydraulics, molded suspension and engine bay.


looks nice  i am working on my 81 regal i'm looking for ideas for the rear cylinders size i think will to use 10-inch cylinders in the back but i dont know to use magic balls from black magic or coils under


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

sureñosbluez said:


> looks nice  i am working on my 81 regal i'm looking for ideas for the rear cylinders size i think will to use 10-inch cylinders in the back but i dont know to use magic balls from black magic or coils under


Thanks bro. Corona cream is also an 81 regal. You can go either way. Good luck on your build.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Thanks bro. Corona cream is also an 81 regal. You can go either way. Good luck on your build.


thanks homie, i like the corona cream regal is a clean car i going to use coil under set-up on my regal


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

That cool, just remember to add a piece of pipe where the spring sits on the rear end and use a deep cup up on top so you don't loose your spring.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/285912-hoppos-steel-bushings.html
nice work.was wondering if u could get some of these bushings i posted in the topic above.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

flaco78 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/285912-hoppos-steel-bushings.html
> nice work.was wondering if u could get some of these bushings i posted in the topic above.


Ill make a call in the morning and get back to asap.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> That cool, just remember to add a piece of pipe where the spring sits on the rear end and use a deep cup up on top so you don't loose your spring.


thanks for the info homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, finally done. Been working on this 86 Chevy Blazer for the last couple of weeks installing a four link setup. Last guy that did the job, did a real SHITTY job. This blazer rolls around San Bernardino and Rialto areas.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

The last guy heated up the leaf springs and the car wouldnt lay out all the way. Had the valves in a fucked up area. Plus did some shitty welds on these brackets


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Removed the rear end and welded on some new brackets for the four link.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Welded up the bars and grinded to look smooth. Plus made some custom upper brackets to be welded on the frame.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Everything installed plus added a panhard bar. Relocated the bags to sit on top of the rear end. Just gotta remove the old brackets.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Removed the tank and compressors. Custom built a platform, primered, and painted. Everything reinstalled. New 1/2 inch hoses ran all around and valves relocated.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Lays out real nice (like it should). And has a real nice lock up. Even three wheels nicely. Since getting his car back, homeboy has been three wheeling around every corner. Even heard he three wheeled on an Impala at Route 66 last saturday.:thumbsup: Next hes going to purchase some new 13 x 7s from us.


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

The lil blazer came out sick homie imma stop by when I have feria


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Spensa13 said:


> The lil blazer came out sick homie imma stop by when I have feria


Thanks homie. You know where were located.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

nice!!! keep it up from the hoppos crew!!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> nice!!! keep it up from the hoppos crew!!


A big thanks to you guys, Art and Alex. You guys helped out a lot.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Ill make a call in the morning and get back to asap.


any good news bro.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

flaco78 said:


> any good news bro.


Yea, pm sent. Let me know.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Shop projects continue....86 cutlass we are doing up for a customer. Going to be clean ass street car. Paint, Hydraulics, Molded suspension, everything being done by ROYAL HYDRAULICS.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Hood and Trunk being preped for paint. As well as the Doors, and front Fenders. More to come.....


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

T T T


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Ay dogg how much for a set of 13x7's chrome with gold nipples and hub complete with accessories? USA ones


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> Ay dogg how much for a set of 13x7's chrome with gold nipples and hub complete with accessories? USA ones


Around $720.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Around $720.


Ok I'll be getting at you soon


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Bump Bump


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT FOR RAYMOND AND HIS CREW


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TTT FOR RAYMOND AND HIS CREW


What's up paul jr. bring me your 70 and ill do your rack for you. Ill take care of you bro.


----------

